# handbrake extension



## Barbt (Feb 21, 2011)

Following an operation I find it difficult to reach the handbrake - I understand there is an extension I can buy - can anyone tell me the best place I can get one?
thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry Barbt
have seen them but cannot tell you where to get one .
I saw them advertised in M.M.M. maybe if you go on there web site you will be able to find one . Or maybe there is one of our clan that has one and can help further .
Best of luck Keith


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Handbrake Extender*



Barbt said:


> Following an operation I find it difficult to reach the handbrake - I understand there is an extension I can buy - can anyone tell me the best place I can get one?
> thank you.



I think this is the better one of the 2 
The RARE-SPARES Motorhome Handbrake Extender from Prime Function Design Services

Alf


----------



## betsy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hhttp://www.outdoorbits.com/i
This site also can supply the extender. They seem to be highly rated
Hth
Colin


----------



## Beemer (Feb 26, 2011)

I intend to get one for my Peugeot boxer, and found one on e-bay.
Motorhome Handbrake Extender Ducato/Boxer/VW/Transit on eBay (end time 01-Mar-11 13:31:44 GMT)

A bit cheaper than others at a tad over £52 with postage


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Handbrake Extender*

I think the rare spares extender swivles out of the way to enable the drivers seat to turn if required when parked 

Alf


----------



## Beemer (Feb 26, 2011)

Alf 1 said:


> I think the rare spares extender swivels out of the way to enable the drivers seat to turn if required when parked
> 
> Alf


 
On our 'van there is a small bulkhead behind the drivers seat, so it does not swivel, and the handbrake lever is on the door side of the seat.  I can see how useful the swivelling extender can be though to enable the drivers seat to turn.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Handbake Extender*

Dave if the drivers seat does swivel when the handbrake is on the extender fouls the seat base, this may result in the handbrake being left off or in a not fully on position   this is not good more so if parking for any length of time

The Rare spares extender has a pin if this is removed it allows the top handle to swing down below the handbrake handle so nothing to catch the seat IMHO it is a better quality product whichever is used the both take a bit of getting used to 
are you 17th ed ?  

Alf


----------



## Beemer (Mar 2, 2011)

Alf 1 said:


> Dave if the drivers seat does swivel when the handbrake is on the extender fouls the seat base, this may result in the handbrake being left off or in a not fully on position   this is not good more so if parking for any length of time
> 
> The Rare spares extender has a pin if this is removed it allows the top handle to swing down below the handbrake handle so nothing to catch the seat IMHO it is a better quality product whichever is used the both take a bit of getting used to
> are you 17th ed ?
> ...



Hi Alf ... I meant to say that my drivers seat is not a swivel seat, and would be pointless swivelling  because of the small bulkhead behind it.
Once I have saved my pennies, I intend to get the cheaper extender.

Yes I am 17th Edition, I done the upgrade course from 16th in 2009.


----------

